# Pool Tables



## Nelson (Dec 1, 2008)

How much could I expect to pay for a used pool table?  Is there any way to re-do the felt lining or whatever material it is?


----------



## Bushytails (Dec 1, 2008)

Check your local craigslist, see what they're selling for.

--Bushytails


----------



## blackout (Mar 30, 2009)

How large of a room do you need in order to be able to play a full sized pool table and have the arm room to pull the sticks back? That means adding the length of a pool stick at a light angle to each side of the table, I am not sure the size of the table or the sticks however.


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 31, 2009)

I think they are about 4' by 8' so add on about 3 feet or 4 feet to those numbers and that gets you a 12' by 16' room.............


----------



## BubbaB (Apr 14, 2009)

The prices vary depending on quality. Check around online for a good deal. Or search craigslist like bushytails said if you want to try and find a 2nd hand table.


----------



## richermartyn (Aug 25, 2009)

You can try out the online selling sites.
You will definitely get what you want.
e-bay is the nbest site for that. You can search other sites also.


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2009)

You need a lot of space for a full sized. I've played on scaled down tables and there just as much fun. You just can't hammer in a shot like on a full sized.


----------



## siddle (Jun 6, 2011)

Nelson said:


> How much could I expect to pay for a used pool table?  Is there any way to re-do the felt lining or whatever material it is?



Refelting Your Pool Table - Not as hard as you might think... especially if you have even the most basic carpentry skills.


----------

